# Greenbrier field archers



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Greenbrier state forest*

Its only 2 miles off I64,
gravel parking area
bath rooms,picnic tables 
heated swimming pool
Rifle, muzzle loader range
visit the web site greenbrierstateforest.com


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad you guys found a home. Good Luck with the renovations.

I was talking to my local Pro Shop owner yesterday and was telling me about the 1963(?) NFAA Nationals up there in WV somewhere. He said all it did was rain.


----------



## Bowman Dan (Feb 15, 2007)

*Hooray*

:wav::banana::rockband::set1_applaud::RockOn:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*long time ago*



Spoon13 said:


> Glad you guys found a home. Good Luck with the renovations.
> 
> I was talking to my local Pro Shop owner yesterday and was telling me about the 1963(?) NFAA Nationals up there in WV somewhere. He said all it did was rain.


I was only 1yr old at that time, I didnt know Wv had ever had a National.
We did have a National champion in amfs in the 70,s Ron Lahaun and Jim (ZIP) Harris has 4 silver bowles and 9 Nat. records


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Hooray*



Bowman Dan said:


> :wav::banana::rockband::set1_applaud::RockOn:


Thats what I said Lowell, I think Ive even come up with a county donation big enough to buy the Morrell range bags for the other 14 targets, should know more next week!!!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I was told by an older member of my club that the Nationals were held at Pt. Pleasant.


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

that good at least some one is trying to get a range going.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JF from VA said:


> I was told by an older member of my club that the Nationals were held at Pt. Pleasant.


I couldn't remember the name of the place but when you said that I remembered. That's it.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*Nats*

Pt. Pleasant, WV in 1966 & Jackson, MS in 1967
No, I didn't remember. I looked it up on NFAA results.

Congrats on the range.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you planning on doing any 3D.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*probally not*

we will have NFAA animal targets up and shoot them in the late summer sept and oct and as long as weather permitts

DALE


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Good Luck to guys!! It is beautiful down there!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*thanks*



blondstar said:


> Good Luck to guys!! It is beautiful down there!


Thanks hope to be in full swing by next spring and have a shoot at least once a month!!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

What part of WV is that?

Might be a road trip to break in a new range...

I love to shoot new places...


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*South east*

GREENBRIER CO. White Sulphur Springs area , look at the web page! 
I think there was a location map greenbrierstateforest.com


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Sorry*



xring1 said:


> GREENBRIER CO. White Sulphur Springs area , look at the web page!
> I think there was a location map greenbrierstateforest.com


The web site is greenbriersf.com


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> What part of WV is that?
> 
> Might be a road trip to break in a new range...
> 
> I love to shoot new places...


Did somebody say Road Trip?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> What part of WV is that?
> 
> Might be a road trip to break in a new range...
> 
> I love to shoot new places...





pragmatic_lee said:


> Did somebody say Road Trip?


Should only be about 4 hoursish to get there.:set1_thinking:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Should only be about 4 hoursish to get there.:set1_thinking:


Twist my arm - that's enough!

XRing1 - just let us know when it's ready to shoot, we'll help break it in RIGHT.

(No kidding - we will travel to shoot an arrow or 112) :wink:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*thanks*

hopefully in the next month!!!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

You build it and I will come. Might be enough to draw me back to WV.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

And "The Greenbrier" is only about four miles away......Bring $$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*"the greenbrier"*

For those who dont know "THE GREENBRIER" has a full blown all out CASINO
You have to be a guest to get in and Ive heard that the rooms start at around $50 a nite to as much as you want to spend!!!!


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

*camping*

Dale did see this right on the web site. Camping and the park is 72.00 a night for a party of 2. But you can get a room at the Greenbrier for 50.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*No I didnt*

But if thats right its a no brainer!!!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*lets talk about something thats gona happen!!!*

we are planning on starting work on the range at the Greenbrier State Forest next week if any of you local guys can come and help please do call me for anything concerning this any and all help needed. thanks 

Dale
304-392-6396 or 304-646-6325


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish you good luck with the range Dale. W.Va. needs more field ranges. It looks like Parkersburg is about done if some younger guys don't step up and help with the work.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Thanks MR BILL*

yea I hope we will be able to have a few shoots next year! and by the way the state voted at the meeting to have the indoor at both lacations Petersburg & Flatwoods


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

xring1 said:


> GREENBRIER CO. White Sulphur Springs area , look at the web page!
> I think there was a location map greenbrierstateforest.com





pragmatic_lee said:


> Did somebody say Road Trip?


:nod:



Spoon13 said:


> Should only be about 4 hoursish to get there.:set1_thinking:


:set1_thinking:



pragmatic_lee said:


> Twist my arm - that's enough!
> 
> XRing1 - just let us know when it's ready to shoot, we'll help break it in RIGHT.
> 
> (No kidding - we will travel to shoot an arrow or 112) :wink:


Got that right...

Might have to wait until spring for me though...

Soccer has got my weekends tied up until Mid-november...probably still nice enough to shoot here, but not sure about the WV mountains...


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*weather*

its been in the 90deg + here the last few days !!!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

xring1 said:


> its been in the 90deg + here the last few days !!!


Here too, but I ain't betting on mid november still being decent weagther...


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Here too, but I ain't betting on mid november still being decent weagther...


no not after the winter we had last year


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Triangle fs*

Bobby I told the super at the GBR FOREST today about the prices on web site and he said that wasent right and he will have it changed soon as he can,thought the price was around $23ish a nite for hook up water& power


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks Dale that looks more in line with what I was thinking.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*sounds better*

yea that sounds better !! we are going to start work on the first 14 tomorrow, hope I can get some help!!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Pics from today*

Me and Chuck went to range today and rebuilt the first 5 targets before we ran out of gas (OLD FARTS)


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Five is a good start. What are you using for target butts? Wish I wasn't 5 hours away, I would give you a hand.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Scrap*

Rough cut lumber,mine belt,excelsior and some elbow grease that we both ran out of today!! Going to try to get some help together for sat wont take much to finish the rest of 14


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*9 targets complete*

ME, ZACK & CHUCK worked on the range sat and we have 9 targets finished!!!!
CHUCK & I are planning on working again on tuesday any of you local guys that could come and help please do!!! Just 5 more and we can start shooting, I have a set of field targets that should be here tomorrow & will put them up on tuesday when we finish!!


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*14 finished*

WE finished the first 14 targets today!!! one more trip to pull a chain and put in yardage markers and put up targets!!!!
40yd
45yd walk
20yd
15yd
65yd
80yd walk
45yd
60yd
50yd
45yd


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*4 more*

last 4 these pics arent in order!!
bunny
30yd
55yd
25yd


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

How far from I-64 is the range? From Lewisburg, is it the first White Sulphur Springs exit?


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*2 miles*

not even 2 miles!! and if youre traveling east on 64 it is the first exit #175 I believe.
The Archery range , muzzle loader rifle range and swimming pool all share a common parking lot....... from there you have about a 150-200yd walk to the first target


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I was kind of a nay sayer, but this thing has unlimited potential. I hadn't been on the range since it pretty much fizzled because of lack of interest in the late seventies, till today. The land and trees are much different than it was then.....I hated it back then, but the trees have grown to where it has a lot more cover and it just has to be seen to understand how good this can be.... If we can get the right groups involved in helping with this and a few foot soldiers, this is going to be one heck of a beautiful range.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Allright guys*

ALLRIGHT Chuck,ZACK,GUS & myself have pretty much finished the first 14 targets!!!
WE need you to get out there and shoot!!!!! BE sure to stop in and tell the super at the office what you think, we need some HELP!!!

Thanks Dale


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*Spring is coming*

Hope some of the southern Wv guys show some interest in this range when we start again this spring ,we have 14 more to rebuild plus a pratice range! Hopefully the state will come through with some funds for this . We are planning on starting a club & joining the NFAA & WVAA, so we can have some insurance. membership is going to be $50 a year!

thanks Dale


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Any updates on the range for this year? Any scheduled shoots and did you guys get any help from the forest service!


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

How about a update


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

X ring has given up the sport, although we did put up the markers the forest service made us this past weekend. The range is shootable, just haven't had any good weather. As far as scheduled shoots, I think that part is on hold. No money yet from the state. I am going to retire the first of next year. I'll take it all over then and will have all the time in the world to take care of the range. The guy who was our main supporter there in the park was transfered, but we still have some help there. We'll maintain it as much as we can this summer, but next year I'll be able to fix it up. Some help would be nice.....


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

Uncle Gus Iam gona do whatever it takes to get the other 14 targets built this spring so thiere is a place to shoot, still a few guys beside us interested!
as far as joining the NFAA great,maybe we should try to start ourself new with them under another name like the( WVFAA ) West virginia field archers association !! time will tell


----------

